# [SWT.Tree] Zeilenfarbe pro Spalte



## SWTTree (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

kann man bei einem zweispaltigen, nativen SWT.Tree die TreeItems jeder Spalte über setBackground() separat färben?
Es gelingt mir nur beide zu färben, bzw. ist der Anweisung egal, welche Spalte übergeben wird, er färbt immer die komplette Zeile über alle Spalten hinweg.


----------



## Wildcard (26. Mai 2011)

Ohne es versucht zu haben würde ich behaupten das es mit einem TreeViewer mit CellLabelProvider (oder Subklasse) funktioniert.
Wenn du ViewerColumns verwendest und einen LabelProvider pro Column verwendest sollte auch ein normaler ColorProvider genügen.


----------



## Gast2 (27. Mai 2011)

SWTTree hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann man bei einem zweispaltigen, nativen SWT.Tree die TreeItems jeder Spalte über setBackground() separat färben?
> Es gelingt mir nur beide zu färben, bzw. ist der Anweisung egal, welche Spalte übergeben wird, er färbt immer die komplette Zeile über alle Spalten hinweg.



Mit einem SWT.Tree geht es wahrscheinlich gar nicht.
Vielleicht hilft dir der Link musst halt auf einen TreeViewer umwandeln. Das Prinzip solltes aber das gleiche sein.
Eclipse RCP: JFace TableViewer


----------



## code404 (27. Mai 2011)

das sollte Dir weiterhelfen:
Eclipse Corner Article: Custom Drawing Table and Tree Items

Grüße
code404


----------



## Gast2 (27. Mai 2011)

code404 hat gesagt.:


> das sollte Dir weiterhelfen:
> Eclipse Corner Article: Custom Drawing Table and Tree Items
> 
> Grüße
> code404



Damit sollte man vorsichtig sein, kann die Anwendung sehr langsam machen


----------



## Wildcard (27. Mai 2011)

> Mit einem SWT.Tree geht es wahrscheinlich gar nicht.


Alles was man mit einem TreeViewer machen kann, kann man auch mit einem Tree machen (nur weniger komfortabel), denn ein TreeViewer kapselt auch nur einen normalen Tree.


----------



## SWTTree (30. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich bin bewußt bei einem SWT Tree und lasse JFace in diesem Teil der Applikation außen vor. Auch aus autodidaktischen Gründen.

Ich sehe mir einmal, die von euch geposteten, Vorschläge an.


----------



## SWTTree (30. Mai 2011)

Danke an code404, das war exakt, was ich versuche zu implementieren.


----------

